# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Cration de fichier SQL  partir de form apex

## ldiaz

Bonjour a tous,
Oracle 11gr2, apex 4.2

Je suis nouveua dans le monde Apex et je voudrais creer une application de gestion de password avec les suivantes caracteristiques:
Les utilisateurs se connectent a la url de l'appli avec un utilisateur general (le mme pour tous).
Une fois connect l'user cherche son nom dans un drop down menu et lorsqu'il se trouve, 3 champs apparaissent

current password:
new password:
retype password:

Le truc c'est que Apex est install dans une base de donnes et le changement de password c'est pour la base de prod (une autre base de donnes) il n'y a pas de dblink entre les 2 bases.
Donc mon ide serait de generer un fichier .sql qui serait de type: alter user toto identified by "newpassword";
ou encore: ALTER USER toto PASSWORD EXPIRE;
Pour que l'user fasse le changement a la prochaine conexion.
La question est: Est ce possible de generer cette commande avec Apex, et depuis le serveur faire un ssh prodmachine "sqlplus admin/xxxx @monfichier.sql"
?
D'avance merci de votre aide

----------


## ldiaz

Bonjour a tous
j'ai reussi a creer le formulaire Apex avec un drop down menu (shared components => List) et 3 champs de password.
Ouff
Ensuite j'ai ajpout un bouton submit
ce que je voudrais maintenant c'est que le submit creer le fichier sql est ce possible avec Apex ?
D'avance merci

----------


## McM

Bonjour,

Tu peux crer le fichier en Plsql (donc sur le serveur de base de donnes), avec UTL_FILE.

----------


## ldiaz

Salut
merci de ta reponse.
Ok alors je peux utiliser pl / sql, mais comment faire pour que le submit declenche l'execution du pl sql ?
Et d'ailleurs le pl doit s'executer dans un autre serveur. Est ce possible?
D'avance merci

----------


## McM

Dans le "Page Processing" : Processing / Processes, tu as un "Process Row of TATABLE"
Tu cres un process de type PL/SQL et tu mets le code que tu souhaites.

Par contre pour ta demande, le fait de passer par un fichier sql qu'il faut retransfrer sur le serveur de prod pour l'excuter en tant qu'admin, ce n'est pas un fonctionnement trs pratique, mais c'est ralisable.
Le plus simple aurait t un DBLINK.

Tu peux excuter une commande OS depuis la base de donnes en java (google : oracle execute os command) : Un lien qui dtaille tout

----------


## ldiaz

Bonjour
merci de ta reponse.
Alors j'ai ete dans page processing => Processing= Process, clic droit et create.
Je choisi pl/sql
Dans source je place ceci



```

```

Et j'ai une erreur:



```

```

J'ai fait un truc mal?

----------


## ldiaz

Bonjour
c'est possible de faire quelque chose comme a avec apex ?

lorsque je click sur le submit button:


```

```

Car a serait adapt a ce que je souhaite faire
D'avance merci

----------

